# [S] Profibus CP



## 19andy89 (27 Februar 2011)

Hallo...
Habe zuhause, eine S7 313.. zum "Testen" im Keller, leider ohne Profibus... 
Nun würde ich ihn aber gerne mit einer CP Nachrüsten! CP342?
Jetzt hab ich mal bei Ebay so danach gesucht... http://cgi.ebay.de/SIEMENS-Simatic-...4?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item20b76bc69a wäre das eine richtige? Geschwindigkeit kann eigentlich vernachlässigt werden! 
Das ganze Sollte natürlich Preislich im Rahmen bleiben! 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus...
MFG andy


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe hier genau die selbe (gleiche?) Konfiguration. Läuft ohne Probleme!
Allerdings habe ich für den CP vor ein paar Jahren noch das 3-fache bezahlt...

Viel Spaß damit,

dia


----------



## 19andy89 (27 Februar 2011)

Ok Danke...
Jetzt nur noch eine kleine zusatzfrage... da ich nur einen "MPI" Adapter habe, in wie fern kann ich z.b eine ET 200 damit Programmieren?
Bzw andere Profibus Teilnehmer... Geber usw...?


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Februar 2011)

Moin,

du musst die ETs nur richtig in der Hardware-Konfiguration einrichten. Dann kannst Du die als normale E/As verwenden. Such mal in den Siemens-Unterlagen. Da steht das alles drin.
Alles kein Problem mit dem MPI-Adapter.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Rudi (8 März 2011)

19andy89 schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Habe zuhause, eine S7 313.. zum "Testen" im Keller, leider ohne Profibus...
> Nun würde ich ihn aber gerne mit einer CP Nachrüsten! CP342?
> Jetzt hab ich mal bei Ebay so danach gesucht... http://cgi.ebay.de/SIEMENS-Simatic-...4?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item20b76bc69a wäre das eine richtige? Geschwindigkeit kann eigentlich vernachlässigt werden!
> ...



Sag bloß 50 Euro ist kein guter Preis !! ?


----------



## 19andy89 (8 März 2011)

Rudi schrieb:


> Sag bloß 50 Euro ist kein guter Preis !! ?


 
Hab ich auch nie behauptet.....
Aber nur so am rande.. hab gestern bei ebay einen für 26 Euro ersteigert...


----------



## Rudi (8 März 2011)

Gratuliere !!


----------

